# Enchilada soup



## peterCooper (Nov 24, 2008)

Ingredients
1 onion
2 cloves garlic
1 lb. chicken breast, roughly cut
1 can enchilada sauce
1 lb. Velveeta (mexican style)
4 cups chicken broth
3 cups water
1 cup Masa harina
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp cumin
2 tbsp olive oil.


Preparation
Finely chop the onion and crush the garlic.
In a large pot, saute over a medium heat in olive oil until soft.
add the chicken and brown.
Add the chicken broth, spices and enchilada sauce.
Use whisk to mix the Masa harina and 2 cups of water until it is smooth. Add to the pot and stir
Add the remaining cup of water and the velveeta.
Warm over a low heat for about 40 minutes to an hour, stirring frequently as the soup has a tendency to burn on the bottom.

Serve with tortilla chips or with my Parmesan Sun Dried Tomato bread


----------

